

"Shit my dad says" from Twitter on TV - cake
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/19/arts/television/19shatner.html

======
arbitraryperson
"When a voice is so strong and distinct in 140 characters, you can see great
potential for what it could be in a 22-minute episode."

Not sure I agree with this logic.

~~~
sp332
Wow, a lot of TV shows make way more sense now!

------
rms
William Shatner is playing the dad? This show is actually going to work.

~~~
jim_dot
Yeah I kinda groaned when I saw they were making this, but saw Shatner is
playing the dad and now I'm excited.

~~~
stcredzero
Actually, Shatner is the consummate master at making one groan, in the way
that one's parents often do.

------
cake
I'm pretty amazed that he gets his own TV show thanks to Twitter. He found one
of the few useful use cases of Twitter.

He also did a "Ask me anything" on reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9pqjl/i_am_justin_from...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9pqjl/i_am_justin_from_shitmydadsays/)

I'm still wondering if his dad is actually saying those tweets or if he's just
a good writer.

~~~
marknutter
Landing a TV show on CBS is what you've identified as a useful case of
Twitter?

------
hugothefrog
For reference, since I had to google for it:
<http://twitter.com/shitmydadsays>

------
RyanMcGreal
I'm sad to hear that they didn't cast Alan Arkin as the dad.

The question is: what happens when a smart, pithy collection of short
statements uttered by an old man and documented by his loving son gets taken
over by the writers' guild and turned into sitcom boilerplate?

------
ck2
This could have been an awesome segment on Conan but a full show?

Hmm, I will have to watch and see.

Is the real-life dad getting a cut of this for his IP?

~~~
jedc
Stranger things have happened. I remember when I heard that there was going to
be a reality show featuring Ozzy Osbourne and his family, which seemed totally
nuts at the time.

~~~
boredguy8
To be fair, it still is nuts.

~~~
stcredzero
That's what's so good about it!

------
greyman
I like that twitter stream, there is some poetry and uniqueness in it, and it
can be even considered as a new literary genre. BTW, don't you know more sites
like SMDS? (different content, some format).

~~~
ulvund
For people interested in football there was the fake Lucas Leiva of Liverpool
FC which was hilarious, but now banned.

------
wyclif
The story here, to me, is that CBS picked it up. If it were on cable, they
wouldn't have to re-write the title. Then again, if it were on cable, I'm sure
the deal wouldn't have been that great.

------
marknutter
Without the swearing, this show will suck. Wait, I'm sure it would suck either
way. Anybody remember the Geico Caveman show folly?

